# [SUSE 9.2]2 Probleme: Grafikchips und TV-Karte



## TheWolf (6. Januar 2005)

Also ich habe als absoluter Linux-Neuling nen paar Probleme.
Erstmal das Problem mit den Grafikchips dazu habe ich nix in den  Suse maillinglisten gefunden.
Ich habe bei meinem MSI-MEGA-651 Barebone onboard einen SIS 610 Grafik Chip den Linux auch erkennt. So weit so gut, aber ich habe auch eine TV-Out-Karte von MSI mit einem SIS 301 Chip drauf. Jedoch erkennt Linux diese Karte im AGP Slot nicht (auf jedenfall habe ich kein Bild aufm Fernseher ) Unter Windoof war des kein Problem da hatte ich mein Bild auf Monitor und Fernseher. Also ist die Karte auch nicht defekt.


Zum 2ten habe ich ultra-viel in den Maillinglisten gefunden jedoch nur wiedersprüchliches. Die einen meinen es geht die anderen meinen nicht, doch die die meinen es geht können es nicht so erklären das Neulinge es verstehen.
Habe eine Win TV Go2 von Hauppauge eingebaut. Diese hat einen Conexant 881 (Chip oder Tuner weiss garnet was man als Conexant 881 bezeichnet). Ich habe es jedenfalls nicht geschafft die Karte zum laufen zu bringen. Falls einer da Erfahrung hat wäre ich sehr dankbar 

Wer bis hier noch nicht aufgegeben hat mit dem Lesen  dem danke ich schon mal im Vorraus dafür, dass er sich die Zeit genommen hat 

mfg
wolf


----------



## imweasel (6. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ob deine Grafikkarte vom X-Server erkannt wird kommt darauf an ob diese auch unterstützt wird.

Welche XFree86 Version nutzt du? 
Was sagt die Homepage von XFree86 zur Unterstützung?

Wenn ich mich nicht irre gibt es bis jetzt für Conexant 881 keine passenden Linuxtreiber 

//edit
hab doch was zum Thema Treiber für CX881 gefunden, allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung ob der auch funktioniert. Link2klick


----------



## TheWolf (6. Januar 2005)

imwheasel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welche XFree86 Version nutzt du?
> Was sagt die Homepage von XFree86 zur Unterstützung?



Ich weiss leider nicht wie ich die version rausfinde. Habe aber folgendes gefunden



			
				Xfree86Homepage hat gesagt.:
			
		

> The driver supports the following video bridges:
> 
> SiS301 SiS301B(-DH) SiS301C SiS301LV(X) SiS302LV
> 
> ...


Wie richte ich so eine Video-Bridge ein? Der 301er Chip sitzt ja auf keiner richtigen Grafikkarte.




			
				imwheasel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hab doch was zum Thema Treiber für CX881 gefunden, allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung ob der auch funktioniert. Link2klick


Habe ich schon probiert aber anscheinend nicht richtig installiert bekommen. 
Wo kann ich auswählen welchen treiber Linux verwenden soll?


----------

